# Diversification bébé bientôt 5 mois



## floyune (28 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
J'ai un petit soucis avec le petit que garde . Les parents ont commencé la diversification en début de mois donc a ses 4 mois déjà sans m'en parler ( je comprends pourquoi il boudais les biberons chez moi car en plus, il avait changer le lait pareil sans me le dire ....certe la même marque mais pas le même ). Mais là n'est pas le problème, je l'ai découvert la semaine dernière et je leur ais dit que mon rôle était aussi de participer à la diversification donc que si il le désirais ils pouvaient m'apporter les petits pots  donc ce matin la maman me dépose le petit en me donnant les pots de légume et compote et me dit alors ce midi c'est la moitié du pot de legume plus la moitié du pot de compote, et 150 ml de lait je suis étonné car c'est la première fois que j'entends au repas de midi le pot de légume plus le pot de compote, j'ai toujours fait pot de légume plus biberon le midi et pot de compote plus biberon au goûter eux font ça le midi et le soir .cela me paraît beaucoup pour un bébé qui commence pour son estomac surtout car il a beaucoup fait de coliques et a souvent mal au ventre mais les parent n'écoute pas vraiment ce que je leur dit et je ne trouve pas sur internet si c'est bien de faire comme ça, je ne trouve que la façon donc moi je procédais pour la diversification.
Voilà désolé du pavé mais je suis un peu perdu 😅


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Novembre 2022)

Je dirais BRAVO le dialogue entre vous et ces PE ! 😨4 mois certains commencent à 5/6 mois les modes changent ... je trouve qu'elle y va fort ! en principe 1/2 pot de légumes au tout début ! mais bon vous faites comme elle vous a dit vous avez donné vos conseils qui encore une fois ne sont pas suivis "le pédiatre a dit ..." et ne vous mettez pas la rate au court bouillon ...


----------



## Caro35 (28 Novembre 2022)

Comme vous, je commençais par des légumes le midi avec biberon. Pour les fruits, j’attendais d’abord d’avoir fait le tour des légumes. Je ne faisais pas les 2 en même temps pour pouvoir détecter les éventuelles intolérances.

Pour mes propres enfants j’attendais leurs 6 mois mais maintenant il est préconisé de commencer dès 4 mois…


----------



## booboo (28 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour ,
on peut commencer la diversification aux 4 mois révolus de l'enfant.
On commence progressivement avec quelques cuillères de légumes complétées par du lait (150 à 180 ml de lait).
Puis, si cela convient à bébé, on peut donner purée de légumes + compote de fruits +eau.
Quelle est la taille du pot de légumes qu'elle vous a donné ?
Quel est l’appétit de cet enfant ?
A - t -elle peur que son enfant ait faim  ?
Suit elle les recommandations de son médecin ?
Effectivement, passer à un repas solide midi et soir est un peu tôt (mais peut être ne veut il plus du biberon ).
Essayer de lui donner des conseils, avec "documents de recommandations" à l'appui.
Et surtout, faites lui un retour sur le comportement de leur enfant, pour son confort à lui .


----------



## RBK81 (28 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, alors moi aussi les nouvelles façons de mener la diversification me laissent pantoise. Ici les PE, ont commencé la diversification à 3 mois, plus lait deuxième âge (préconisé pour 6 mois) alors que tout se passait bien avec le lait 1er âge. Puis là pour ses 4 mois la pédiatre a dit que maintenant il fallait lui donner un rythme, donc bon du matin (en général vers 5h00) et le repas pas avant 11h30, qu'il fallait la laisser pleurer 😤.... on est bien d'accord que chez moi ce sera hors de question,  n'en déplaise aux parents.  La petite à faim, je lui donne à manger.  Non mais sérieux elle a à peine 4 mois 😓


----------



## booboo (28 Novembre 2022)

Alors là par contre les recommandations c'est pas avant 4 mois révolus .....


----------



## Caro35 (28 Novembre 2022)

C’est quoi cette pédiatre @RBK81 ?
Il faut sortir le nez de ces bouquins et voir la réalité, jamais entendu des bêtises pareilles 😡
Le pire c’est que les parents l’écoutent parce qu’elle est médecin et pédiatre en plus, mais c’est très grave !!
Cela m’étonne énormément !


----------



## Emily (28 Novembre 2022)

Et bien moi je demanderai ci se sont bien les recommandations du médecin où pédiatre car c'est la première fois que j'entends ça.
Probablement que les parents ont prit toutes ces décisions en aucun cas un médecin préconiserait un lait deuxième âge à cette âge.

Dans un premier temps je parlerai avec les parents afin de leur expliquer comment procéder avec la diversification et dans un second temps contacter ma puéricultrice afin de l'avertir.


----------



## Caro35 (28 Novembre 2022)

@Emily c’est aussi mon impression.
Dans ce cas, il faut vraiment appeler la PMI pour qu’elle contacte les parents et leur explique les besoins d’un bébé et comment gérer la diversification.


----------



## RBK81 (28 Novembre 2022)

@Caro35 Oui oui ce sont bien les recommandations d'une pédiatre,  la seule de notre village et alentours, et oui elle prodigue très régulièrement des conseils plus que contestables. J'ai l'habitude maintenant malheureusement. Par contre ces PE c'est leur deuxième enfant donc comme je leurs ai dit, faites vous confiance, vous savez comment vous y prendre,blablabla plus donné des conseils mais voilà ils suivent la pédiatre, je ne vais pas me battre avec eux, j'ai d'autres chats à fouetter. Par contre ils savent que chez moi c'est niet, si elle a faim, je lui donne un bib.


----------



## Caro35 (28 Novembre 2022)

Et elle a des enfants cette pédiatre ?


----------



## RBK81 (28 Novembre 2022)

@Caro35  et oui, et même 3, et ce n'est pas une "ancienne" non-plus, elle doit avoir tout juste la quarantaine.... je discute avec les PE et petit à petit ils comprennent qu'il y en a à prendre et à laisser 😉.


----------



## Mimipoupina (28 Novembre 2022)

Il y a 13 ans mon fils avait bcp de coliques et de régurgitations donc le pédiatre m'a recommandé de commencer la diversification à 4 mois donc rien d'étonnant pour l'âge 😉 après pour la répartition sur la journée c'est vrai que c'est étonnant mais pourquoi pas si ça convient au bb ...


----------



## Caro35 (28 Novembre 2022)

@RBK81 comme on dit « les cordonniers sont les plus mal chaussés »


----------



## Griselda (28 Novembre 2022)

La seule chose qui me derange dans ce que tu décris c'est le fait de commencer chez eux quelque chose sans faire suivre chez toi mais c'est chose résolue.

La façon de diversifier changent beaucoup d'une epoque à une autre, d'un pediatre à un autre. Pour moi si ça convient à bébé c'est OK, sinon j'en parle avec eux.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (28 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour

Mon ainée à près de 30 ans, et oui pour elle diversification dès 4 mois,  tout va bien pour elle ! Les bouillons de légumes c'était même dès 3 mois.
J'ai également toujours proposé légumes et compotes le midi,  idem, personne n'en a souffert...

Ce n'est donc absolument pas nouveau, il faut accepter que certains fassent ou pensent différemment ' tant que l'enfant n'est pas en danger c'est le principal.

Par contre oui l'info aurait dû vous être donnée sur ce début de diversification.


----------



## floyune (29 Novembre 2022)

Merci a vous alors j'en ai parlé hier soir et ils ont eu l'air d'entendre ce que je leur est dit car le petit a eu très mal au ventre comme ça donc a voir ce matin si hier il lui ont fait comme ça car en plus du pot avec légume et compote le soir dans le lait ils mettent des céréales dedans 🤦🏻‍♀️ donc je verrais tout a l'heure ce qu'il vont me dire pour aujourd'hui, le petit est déjà restée deux semaine avec une vilaine toux et sifflais quand il respirait mais n'avais pas de fièvre donc pas la peine de voir un médecin ils ont regardé sur internet et ils suivent les conseil d'un site de pédiatre ( to be  or not toubib) il est très bien mais cela reste global et comme il a dit qu'il y avait rien a faire a par lavement de nez .......pis ils avaient rdv dans  dizaine de jours   pour les 4 mois après que je leur est dit cela serait bien de consulter vu les symptômes et qu'il y a en France une épidémie de bronchiolite pour vérifier quand même.......enfin bref j'ai du mal avec les parents d'aujourd'hui, je trouve que les parents d'avant écoutaient un peu plus nos conseil on a leur enfants quand même presque 10h par jour bien-sûr ce sont leur enfants mais on participait a son évolution la j'ai juste l'impression d'être une personne ( et encore certain n'ont même pas ce respect) qui peut garder leur enfant et en plus ils sont généreux il me paye donc je me tais et foit ce qu'il me disent point.....enfin voilà un petit coup de ras le bol ce matin avant mêle de prendre le travail 😓


----------



## Emily (29 Novembre 2022)

Déjà les parents ont écouté mais ont t'ils entendu !
Pot+compote et lait plus céréales le pauvre pour digérer tout ça il doit avoir très mal.
Malheureusement pour certains nous sommes des baby sitters et les parents savent mieux que nous malgré notre expérience.
Nous ne savons pas tout et ne sommes pas médecin mais nous avons des enfants et une très grande expérience.
Généralement lorsque nous ressentons que quelque chose ne va pas cela s'avère toujours exact


----------

